# Kyrie Irving



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I like his game. He should not be compared to the more athletic guards in the game...that isn't fair. He really is a better version of the PG they have starting right now. He will be really good when they get some talent around him. He isn't a take over guy but a facilitator with what he does on the court. He is smart and slick with his game and makes guys better...I see more of a Billups type than anything else. A long productive career that may not be appreciated until later on.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He has a lil flair to his game. He could develop into a top 5 pg imo.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he will be a valuable PG even if he isn't ranked among the best. He could get up to the top 5...I don't know. It will be interesting what his stats are once he gets some decent players on the team. His stats suffering might be better for the team as long as he meets a threshold of consistency. I think 18 and 8 is number to strive for though it may be an assist too many.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

16/8 at his best sounds about right. He'll be a good player and make those around him better, but he's certainly not somebody who you can build around.

Best case scenario for the Cavs: Irving pans out, Thompson turns into a rich man's Tyrus Thomas and reeks havoc defensively while being serviceable offensively, and the Cavs pick up someone like Harrison Barnes in the draft this year and their real go to guy.

They're going to suck this year, no doubt, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel if the management does it's job.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Harrison Barns would be great...they have no other direction to go but up so they have to make sure they don't put too much of any success on him. I still like Lamb the best.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Anthony Davis might be even better for them. They desperately need an offensive killer, and I think that Barnes is best suited to a second banana role.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is cleveland right? just kidding. I feel bad for KI he played well and blew it against the Pacers. He impressed me though.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Was going to start a thread here about Irving, glad to see there's already an appreciation thread for the kid.

Runaway ROY.


----------

